# Need opinion on roof leak (new garage addition)



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't tell from those pics.

Chances are the only way to know is to get on the roof and start lifting shingles. I'm not the roof expert here....but I would be willing to bet that there is no valley flashing and/or he did not construct the valley correctly.


----------



## jonesb183 (May 19, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> Can't tell from those pics.
> 
> Chances are the only way to know is to get on the roof and start lifting shingles. I'm not the roof expert here....but I would be willing to bet that there is no valley flashing and/or he did not construct the valley correctly.


I was up top last year. Got mad and black-jacked the heck out of the valley after it ruined my garage ceiling. Far as i could tell, when pulling back shingles to black-jack, it was just shingle on shingle, no flashing or barrier as far as i could tell.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Lack of grace ice and water shield in the area.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

747 said:


> Lack of grace ice and water shield in the area.


:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
Ahhh ice/water shield...the magic bullet for sub-par roofing.

...or, more than likely, the valley was not properly tied into the house. Ice/water has nothing to do with it. 

I highly doubt that gutter, or lack thereof, has any bearing on your leak. Looks like you need someone other than your contractor to tear up that area and roof it properly. And your blackjack solution likely only made the problem worse.

Can you take some pictures on the roof?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A picture from further back would help---that mixed pitch/gutter connection looks like a potential problem.


----------



## jonesb183 (May 19, 2013)

Here are a few more pictures. Got another 3 inches in my big blue tote from rain today. Let me know what you guys think.

Oh, and by the way, the new tarring and caulking job, not done by me. this was there "fix" last week.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I might be wrong....but....when the valley is done that way, water flowing down the one side can flow up under the shingles on the other side. 

Of course, if the underlayment (tar paper) is done right, water should not be getting through. 

But, in your case water is getting through so one could only assume that the valley is not done right.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

What a mess. Hire a real roofer to tear it apart and do it again. No bid deal for an experienced roofer to get it right. 

Even if you had NO gutters on the house the roof still shouldn't leak.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

OldNBroken said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> Ahhh ice/water shield...the magic bullet for sub-par roofing.
> 
> ...or, more than likely, the valley was not properly tied into the house. Ice/water has nothing to do with it.
> ...


I should have said ice and water plus proper flashing.:laughing:

After seeing the additonal pics the bottomline is this. HALF A-- JOB.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

747 said:


> I should have said ice and water plus proper flashing.:laughing:
> 
> After seeing the additonal pics the bottomline is this. HALF ASS JOB.


That's better. :thumbup::thumbup: Was hoping you weren't one of those guys that thinks ice/water cures bad roofing.

As said before, that gutter has absolutely no bearing on your problem. Someone did not tie that in properly and all that blackjack is probably just making the situation worse. Did the leak mayhaps get worse after that "fix"?

Call another roofer in that knows what they are doing and have them tear all that up and do it properly. There is no other way to fix it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Everyone take a look at that second picture.
Anyone see any over hang ni that picture or any others for that matter?
Anyone see any drip edge?Looks like they only did it in one place.
Check out those ridge caps. They install the one at a right angle over instead of under the main caps.
Anyone here run there shingles so there's a big enough gap for a bird to move into where it meets a fashia?
Anyone else use galvinized step flashing. Not me.
Anyone just lay the step flashing up agant the siding like that instead of under it? Not me.
Look close at picture number three, see anything wrong on the bottom left in the valley? Looks like a row shingles are upside down and the keys letting water get in under the other shingle.
Anyone else run there ridge vents all the way to where two valleys meet? Not me.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Does look like there is drip-edge but the shingles are, at best, flush with it. Water can easily wick under that with that slope. Love the mix of asphalt and silicon. Why people think caulking the keyways ever stops leaking is always a mystery. What a mess.

Can't really see the butts of the shingles to tell how far they ran them up the other side of the valley. Past experience with issues like this is they didn't run them far enough up the other side of the valley. I've actually seen it where the butts are right in the valley or they just ran up a few inches under the other side.


----------



## jonesb183 (May 19, 2013)

I just got off the roof again (still raining and leaking) and wanted to check out the valleys more. The part of the original roof was never messed with so the new roof on the garage just lays over the existing shingles. they're not butted together. I didn't see any type of metal flashing when i lifted some shingles. (probably bad idea when its raining) so I think this is the major issue. Am I wrong? The original roof still having shingles on it, probablythe only reason why I don't have water coming in my bedroom ceiling. This was done 2 1/2 years ago and have had this issue since it was built. is there any course of action i could take against the original roofer for costs? 

here some more pics to see how they had to tie the roof in.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I will go out on a limb here. I bet that the garage shingles are actually right on top of the existing house shingles. The framing is atrocious also, so imagine how well the roofing is constructed.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

What does your contract with the roofer say?


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

It is much worse than expected now we are able to see it from the top. 

As already noted, the gutter has nothing to do with it. The roof needs to be removed and redone...this would not be a DIY project. 

Not the whole roof, just the effected sections.


----------



## jonesb183 (May 19, 2013)

sixeightten said:


> I will go out on a limb here. I bet that the garage shingles are actually right on top of the existing house shingles. The framing is atrocious also, so imagine how well the roofing is constructed.


You would be 100% correct. garage shingles are right over top of it. I just spoke to the contractor and he said his roofer removes the row of shingles on the house, papers it, tins it, and then papers it again before putting shingles on the garage. hahahaha. what a joke


----------



## jonesb183 (May 19, 2013)

I have the contractor and roofer coming over on Wednesday to "assist with making repairs" after the rain quits. Is their anything you guys can tell me, point out in these pics or let me know what points I need to drill them about to make them realize I know they messed up?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

jonesb183 said:


> I have the contractor and roofer coming over on Wednesday to "assist with making repairs" after the rain quits. Is their anything you guys can tell me, point out in these pics or let me know what points I need to drill them about to make them realize I know they messed up?


They know exactly what they did. No roofer in their right mind would ever just go over the existing shingles. It was gonna leak at some point, and it did. Your contractor sounds like a real pro as well. Imagine what the rest of the house has going on where you can't see?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

jonesb183 said:


> I have the contractor and roofer coming over on Wednesday to "assist with making repairs" after the rain quits. Is their anything you guys can tell me, point out in these pics or let me know what points I need to drill them about to make them realize I know they messed up?


If they were the ones that also caulked and mastic'd the crap outta your roof, I would insist on a roofer of your choosing do the work. It would really help if we could see the valley with some of the overlapping shingles removed.

To redo that you need to at least remove all shingles at least three feet out on both sides of the valley, install ice/water shield, then weave the shingles back into each other. If you don't see that many shingles removed then they are not the people you want fixing this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If they have been on this roof before to try and "fix it and could not see the dozen or so mistakes it took me 2 min. to see and post what's the chances there going to fix it right this time.

Any shingle crew can mess up from time to time, there only as good as the lowest man on the crew.
But if the owner shows up and does not see what his guys did and not make them rip it all off and do it over right the first time he looked at there's something very wrong.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I have some of the info you need on this page. Not all maybe, but it should be enough if using an open valley. http://www.albertsroofing.com/Valley Details.htm
I don't like closed with 3-tabs, but here's how it's done. and a pic of open.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's how NOT to do it.


But, for your enjoyment, I also added a combo of open and closed fully weaved valleys on a huge roof. This last pic is correct for the application. I happened to find it while looking for bad work.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Great examples Frank. I'm guessing at best the OP's was done similar to the second photo.


----------



## drummerboyjoe (Sep 6, 2013)

if anyone is looking for answers to roofing questions , feel free to ask me


----------



## drummerboyjoe (Sep 6, 2013)

:no:hello every one , very few of the resposes on here are correct, most of them shock me! if anyone is interested in some real help let me know,


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

drummerboyjoe said:


> :no:hello every one , very few of the resposes on here are correct, most of them shock me! if anyone is interested in some real help let me know,


 
:whistling2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

drummerboyjoe said:


> :no:hello every one , very few of the resposes on here are correct, most of them shock me! if anyone is interested in some real help let me know,


I'm interested in your Real Help. Enlighten us all...Please.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> I'm interested in your Real Help. Enlighten us all...Please.


Me too;Iam allways up for possibly learning something new.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, put down your snare drum and lets hear it.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

I bet he drove over to the OPs house and fixed it free of charge, hes that damn good.:wink:


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Probably a new Garland salesman LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

